# Paramedic work Dubai



## sharp69 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi I'm interested any getting information from anyone who has worked as a paramedic in Dubai - currently working in Australia (Queensland Ambulance service) thinking about applying in 1-2 years time - just wanting to know some basic stuff now like wage & pay structure: is it a base wage plus penalties for OT & night shift etc - is it good for clinical exposure and any other useful overview information would be great - is the money good by the time rent is taken out?
Thanks in advance s


----------

